# 2 settle the arguement once and 4 all...



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

rite here's the thing, me and my friend were talking the other day about hots n we got onto cobra's...he doesnt think that a baby cobra could kill some-one, but im pretty sure it could?

sum1 help plz lol!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lil_me said:


> rite here's the thing, me and my friend were talking the other day about hots n we got onto cobra's...he doesnt think that a baby cobra could kill some-one, but im pretty sure it could?
> 
> sum1 help plz lol!


 
Yup, come out of the egg/mum all ready to rock and roll, obviously the venom yeild is smaller but the venom itself is no less potent, depends on the species and the person being bitten but potentially they are just as deadly as an older snake.

Mason


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome thanks 

yay i was right lol!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if it were to go untreated you may survive, but with anti venom you would be ok, bar any adverse reactions


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep-you dead!
Ben


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yh i'm pretty sure that i've seen a program about King Cobras which said that as soon as it hatches from the egg a hatchling has the potential to kill an adult human.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Yh i'm pretty sure that i've seen a program about King Cobras which said that as soon as it hatches from the egg a hatchling has the potential to kill an adult human.


i saw something like that but yes, very rearing to go, as with any hot really


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I know the cobras venom is not the strongest in the world but the amount that they can inject and produce is staggering... I don't know if a bubby cobra would contain as much but the venom would certainly be as potent... I would think (but don't know) that the volume injected from a baby would be lower than an adult and therefore wouldn't do as much damage ? Doesn't mean its doesn't have the potential to kill but something someone might be able to answer ?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

saw a programme the other day that said that a snakes venom becomes more potent as it gets older. but i would not wanna take a bite of any cobra and i would go as far as to say that they may be more dangerous as you wouldn't see it as easily as an adult.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

to be honest it depends on the species. 

someone on another forum has a baby rinkhals, it landed a bite on its owner which resulted in only minor swelling of the finger. the snake was around the 6-8 inch mark in length-smaller than a corn baby. 

But King cobras are hatched at 18-24 inches and have the potential venom yeild to kill a human adult. 

So basically yes, and no.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an idea lets get an adult cobra and a baby one and get them to bite us one at a time and get a stopwatch to see how long it takes to make us pass out


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Was reading an article that says baby cobras can some times have really potent venom even more so than some adults not sure if this is correct?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I have an idea lets get an adult cobra and a baby one and get them to bite us one at a time and get a stopwatch to see how long it takes to make us pass out



yeah all we need know is the people...anyone?... 
lol


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ill colllect the "volenteers". I can think of a few of my exs that would be "up for it":lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I heard that babies are actually worse than adults because adults can control the amount of venom injected and even dry bite but babies cant do this and just give it all they've got.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure I read the same!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I have an idea lets get an adult cobra and a baby one and get them to bite us one at a time and get a stopwatch to see how long it takes to make us pass out


 
I'm not sure it'd be a case of passing out, possibly passing on :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah lol!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

right I learned this recently, it all depends on the species of snake, some snake venom changes as they get older, so its more useful to them for the prey they eat.


----------

